# Whats the differ



## morgan2019 (Aug 4, 2013)

What's the difference between roost and laying boxes


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Laying boxes are where the hens lay their eggs. A roost is a perch inside the coop/area where they sleep at night.


----------



## morgan2019 (Aug 4, 2013)

I know I have asked this before but what is the difference between roost and laying boxes but could you do pictures and show me what a roost looked like I know what a laying box is but not the roost


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

This is a pic of standard commercially sold nest box unit..










Here's a link to instructions on how to build you own set of nest boxes...

http://www.backyardchickens.com/a/pictures-of-chicken-nesting-boxes-how-to-build-a-nest-box










An article explaining nest boxes and the varied features of same..

http://voices.yahoo.com/chicken-nesting-boxes-right-size-placement-6761992.html










Same nest box as above but the view of the outside access door....










Samples of different styles of roosts...























































And..finally....a nest box pic with a roost bar in the forefront, showing the difference between a nest box and a roost...


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I've merged the two threads instead of deleting the duplicate one. Please just edit or add to your original thread in the future . thank you


----------

